# Guide to approaching a woman



## HA (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: I can't take it anymore*

Welcome LJ,

Found this interesting answer to your question:

How to approach an attractive woman
Do you want to feel confident in approaching hot women. There are some secrets you might wish to know about. 

*Instructions*
Difficulty: Moderate 

*Things You'll Need*

Experience 
Patience 
Confidence
*Step One: Before you dive into approaching the hot women that give you butterflies, first sit back and give yourself an assessment of your current approaching skills.*
Are you the kind of a person who's approaching most "regular" women in a charming and charismatic manner? Are you the kind of a man who can go into any new group of people and have most of them smiling? 

If you can, then just jump over to step 3, if not, you need to go a step back before you go for the hot women, and go to step 2. 

*Step Two: Now, construct a plan for getting your social skills up to speed.* Assess all your strengths and weaknesses. Which kind of people can you approach, which ones can't you? Where are you comfortable with people and where you stilted and shy?

Then, join as many social organizations as you can afford. Hobby groups, different classes, dance groups, volunteer organizations etc... And start talking to EVERYONE (hot women - optional). 

The secret to becoming a smooth conversationalist is simply to talk to as many people as possible. There are useful tools and techniques and tricks to help you along the way (look into the resources) 

*Step Three: How do you know you've mastered step 2?* Do you get invited to events all-the-time by the cool men you've met? Do these average women ask you to hang out with them? Do you have regular outing with large groups of cool friends (men who are great at approaching women, and women who are socially savvy).

If yes, then you are ready to start approaching the hot women. What do you do? 


Pick a conversation starter (look into resources) 
Approach hot woman and start a conversation 
Repeat until you feel comfortable approaching any hot woman, anywhere
It's that simple. 

*Overall Tips & Warnings*
Do note that there is no such thing as being too low or too shy... You can always break step 2 down to the smallest possible incremental levels. Some guys may have to start out by asking old ladies for the time... So what? It'll just take them longer to get there. There is no shame in starting below a certain level. 

Step 2 is crucial, and it is brought up in such a flashy fashion because most guys who try to talk to hot women, refuse to accept that you need to first acquire basic social skills first. 

*Resources*

Men's guide to approaching
Conversation Starters


----------

